# *** 190 Visa Lodge/Grant Gang 2017 ***



## Imran4123 (Jan 4, 2017)

*This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 190 visa submission.* lane:


----------



## Imran4123 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hope we will keep it update for all 190 applicants.... All the best...


----------



## Imran4123 (Jan 4, 2017)

*2017-18 Migration Programme planning levels
*

Total places available capped at 190,000 for 2017-18, unchanged from 2016-17. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Hope it will help


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

190 nsw reporting in


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> 190 nsw reporting in


what do u mean ?


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

*190 sa*

Count me in as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Imran4123 said:


> *This thread is dedicated for information exchange regarding sub class 190 visa submission.* lane:


Thank you creating and good luck!


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sammani said:


> what do u mean ?


Yeah Me too reporting in for NSW. Waiting for Marching Orders 

regards,
Rajnath27


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Rajnath27 said:


> Yeah Me too reporting in for NSW. Waiting for Marching Orders
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me 3! Waiting for grant!! 🤞🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fakhar (Apr 24, 2017)

Me waiting too


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Rajnath27 said:


> Yeah Me too reporting in for NSW. Waiting for Marching Orders
> 
> regards,
> Rajnath27


woohooo..... now only saw that this is a new thread... 

here i come... count me as well...   (NSW)


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

Include me as well. Waiting from 11-Jan-2017.


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

rvd said:


> Include me as well. Waiting from 11-Jan-2017.




Wow. Hope u get it soon. I hv only lodged in May and yet the 2 mths wait is already unbearable. Can't wait to move over asap.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1 grant sc190 reported NSW


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

poyoda said:


> Wow. Hope u get it soon. I hv only lodged in May and yet the 2 mths wait is already unbearable. Can't wait to move over asap.


Thanks lets hope for the best. There are many in this forum who were waiting from 2016.

Let DIBP opens the gate soon for all waiting people.


----------



## Imran4123 (Jan 4, 2017)

Occupation : 242111 (University Lecturer)


EOI Lodged : 1st March2017
VIC Invitation : 13th March 2017

190 Lodged : 10th April 2017
CO contacted: 20th April 2017
190 Granted :


----------



## WasimAkram2374 (Aug 3, 2017)

NSW Nomination Approved and ITA: 16-May-2017
Application lodged in Immiaccount: 7-Jun-17
Documents uploaded: 13-Jun-17
Req. for Info: 14-Jun-17
Info Provided: 27-Jun-17
Awaiting grant


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guyz,

How long does it normally take to receive visa grant?

I see people saying 9-14 months! Is this the general trend?

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gee91 said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> How long does it normally take to receive visa grant?
> 
> ...




On average it takes roughly 100 days. However, many wait well longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> On average it takes roughly 100 days. However, many wait well longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay. 
When should i give the pcc while lodging for visa? I have all the other documents ready except pcc and medical. As per My agent, they told to wait till CO requests it.

I am confused about this part. Any advise?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Better to submit asap no need to wait.. me to doing same..

Experts,
Why does grant take so much time.. waiting period will be killing.. 
its more than 2 weeks no CO assigned for me..


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Friends. Looking for suggestions/guidance.

CO contacted me today asking for additional information.
*Primary Applicant (myself) - Evidence of overseas study
Secondary Applicant (wife) - PCC, Evidence of functional English*

I already uploaded all docs except PCC for my wife, which is getting delayed. Should I upload (and mail) the docs again? 
Also my wife's PCC seems to be getting delayed, and I'm not sure if I will be able to submit the same in next 28 days? How can I ask for an extension to the 28 days window given now? I'm sure that processing my application will be delayed because of the same. Any idea on how much it will get delayed?

Description from the mail for "Evidence of overseas study" says as below;

*Evidence of overseas study
addition to the formal qualification in the IT field:*
You have a bachelor degree in Mechanical Engineering but has been working in IT field.
Any additional qualification or relevant experience and/or on-the-job training in the IT field is
requested. I noted that you have some IT component in your bachelor degree in Mechanical
Engineering.
Provide evidence of completion of relevant degree(s), diploma(s) and/or trade certificate(s).
This may include course completion letter(s), academic transcript(s) and/or qualification(s)
obtained.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JitheshPothera said:


> Hello Friends. Looking for suggestions/guidance.
> 
> CO contacted me today asking for additional information.
> *Primary Applicant (myself) - Evidence of overseas study
> ...


Why PCC takes so long? It is FBI Summary check? 

If you have evidence that you are waiting... then just submit this and say once you have pcc ready you will submit it too. 

Re-documents already there, just send them again and mention that you have provided it previously. 

Re-diploma - no sure about your question.


----------



## JitheshPothera (Jul 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Why PCC takes so long? It is FBI Summary check?
> 
> If you have evidence that you are waiting... then just submit this and say once you have pcc ready you will submit it too.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

PCC getting delayed because earlier when we applied, Police gave an adverse report due to an error in application. Now we have applied again through Consulate in Australia, and they said that due to an adverse report earlier, this time the application will take around 2 months to process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JitheshPothera said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> PCC getting delayed because earlier when we applied, Police gave an adverse report due to an error in application. Now we have applied again through Consulate in Australia, and they said that due to an adverse report earlier, this time the application will take around 2 months to process.


Well, you can ask for a written explanation from them... and supply to CO.


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

I got a gold e-mail - DIRECT grant today!!!. No contact from officer.  

*Occupation:* 261312 (Developer Programmer)
*EOI:* 16-06-2017 (with 10 points for English, 65 + 5 points)
*NSW invitation:* 17-Nov-2017
*NSW nomination approved: *12-Dec-2017
*190 Visa lodged:* 21-Dec-2017
*Grant:* 15-03-2018


----------



## contact2svr (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello Friends,

I am Venkat. Please find my points as shown below.

Qualification:15 points
Age: 25 points
English:10 points
Work experience: 15 points 

Total: 65 points + State: 5 points = 70 Points. 

I have submitted my EOI on 10th April 2018 for occupation 261312(Software Developer) for NSW.

Are there any chances that I may get an invitation from this state. Did anyone got invitation with 65+5 SS points? If not, what are the other possible options for me to proceed further to get PR.

Thanks in Advance,
Venkat.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

contact2svr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 65+5 chances are non existent at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahalakshmi (Oct 24, 2018)

*Regarding Passport Expiration*

Hi All,

My passport is getting expired in July 2019, whereas i am travelling to Australia this January. 
Can anyone suggest me, wen should i renew it and how can i renew my passport?

Thanks,
Mahalakshmi


----------

